# My 5 Boys Need to Go..



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I have five boys, not neutered, that I unforunately am being force to get rid of.. my own fault, took them in at around two weeks old and didn't tell my family about them. Needless to say, they found out and want them gone. It's fairly upsetting for me, but yeah, I get it.
Anyways, they're approximately 21 weeks old, I believe, give or take. There's Nixon, he's my agouti(?) boy.. I believe that's what colour he is. 
Then Murlow, he's a PEW.
Choo Choo, or Chewy, is very much like Murlow but he has a brown nose and some brown at the base of his tail.
Burbie is exactly like Choo Choo, but with a darker nose.
Last but not least is Reubin, my beige/tan dumbo rex.

Burbie is quite antisocial, and somewhat nervous, so is Reubin, just a bit better. The others are sweethearts, total sweethearts, I'll miss them so much.. If you want to see pictures, there should be photos in a couple of my own threads. (I haven't made too many threads, so they should be fairly easy to find.)
I live in Ontario, a couple hours East of Toronto. I can't do much commuting, as my boyfriend is my driver and can only do so on weekends, not to mention he doesn't always have the money for gas. So it would be preferred if they could be picked up. 
I don't have a cage that can go with them, except maybe a very small one so they can be transported, but the base is cracked. Their cage that I have is borrowed, so I can't give it away.
If you have any questions regarding anything, please ask, if you're truly interested PM me and I will give my actual location.


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

I have to add that I was just looking over everybody, and noticed Murlow's teeth are messed up...
He appears to be missing one, like it broke off, and the other seems to be knocked on an angle.. I think it might be loose, and he might be in pain, he refuses to let me get a good look and will let out a peep.. I don't know how this could have happened, they free range in my room most of the day, so who knows. 
I don't have the money to take him to the vet, so I'll have to monitor the situation to see if he can eat, if he's in a lot of pain, etc..


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry, they're approximately 19 weeks, not 21. I estimate their birthdays to be around the 13th of October.


----------

